# Snake Avoidance Clinic Masaryktown FL, May 21st



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Snake Avoidance Clinic with Dr. Bud Calderwood. Sponsored by the North FL GSP Club. *

*Date & Time:* Saturday May 21st at 9:30 AM
*Location:* Masaryktown Field Grounds. Masaryktown, FL 
*Cost:* First-time dogs: $45; Additional dog: $30 (Same household); Refresher: $25 

_Entries Limited:_ A minimum of 30 dogs are required to hold the clinic. A maximum of 60 dogs can be accommodated. 
Dogs must be leash trained, over 6 months old and weigh at least 20 pounds. 
Dogs will be run in the order the entries are received. 
Day of event entries may be taken if space allows. 

*Contact Chris Koutras for the flyer to register.
H. 813-996-1326 
C. 910-286-2586
Email: [email protected]*


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

is this clinic for rattle snake avoidance
or any snake????


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> is this clinic for rattle snake avoidance
> or any snake????


Although the clinic focuses on several local poisonous snakes, once a dog has completed the training, it will usually avoid ALL snakes, not just the dangerous ones.


----------

